# Clearfork



## SteelieHunter (May 25, 2004)

Hello everyone! Has anyone been down there lately? I was down there (from Cleveland) a week or so ago and it was high and around 70 degrees. Just wondering if it cooled down from the cooler temps we had the last few days. Thanks


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

I haven't been up there for a good while but the 70 degrees temp wont hurt them fish they are use to it it's like that all the time in the summer and I think the brownies actually like it cause you can catch a hellova lot of them up there. I'd try down in the park past the island in the deeper runns and along any of them logs laying along the edge of the river I was droping nymphs at a log right on the bank and caught 3 nice browns in about 3 ft of water and off the bank about 3 ft. also don't forget the carp and smallies up around the dam. We did catch alot of crappie in the river about 2 yrs ago on nymphs past the camp area. I'll be up that way labor day weekend at the gold rush at gatton rocks area doing some fishing at the tree farm property.


----------



## SteelieHunter (May 25, 2004)

Stonefly, Just want to say thanks for the information in both posts. I have to say, it seems like an awsome river, much water to fish. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## weaz43 (Apr 17, 2004)

i did really well the times i visited the clear fork in june. i havent been back yet. i going to fish there more in the fall cause I do not do very well for fall steelhead. will the same flies work in the fall that i would use in the summer?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Come up here in the spring fishing is 10X better since out fishery is a spring fishery perdominately for the steelheads! Not that you cant get them in the fall, but ohio is a better time in the spring!


----------

